# Insulet Reveals New Next Generation OmniPod Handheld



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2015)

Twitter Summary: Updated OmniPod handheld brings touchscreen, Bluetooth, connection to Dexcom app. Likely available in 2016. 

At the 2015 ADA Scientific Sessions, Insulet revealed the prototype of its latest PDM handheld for the tubeless OmniPod insulin pump – a slimmer, color touchscreen display upgrade from its current model. The new PDM is a definite improvement, featuring a roughly 25% larger screen area, a rechargeable battery that lasts for four days, and Bluetooth capabilities to pair with the Dexcom Gen 5 mobile app and potentially Insulet’s own app. An FDA submission is still expected by the end of this year, meaning it could potentially become available in early/mid-2016.

The new PDM still has a built-in blood glucose meter and is now compatible with FreeStyle Lite.


----------

